# Slide 150 8.0 oder 9.0



## snoopy01 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier bzw. neu unter den Bikern.
Ich habe jetzt in ein paar Shops Cube 150/130 und Ghost AMR getestet.
Nun bin ich auf Radon aufmerksam gemacht worden.
Slide 150 

Findet Ihr den Mehrpreis für das 9 er fair?
Bessere Bremsen???
bessere Laufräder ??
aber SRAM Schaltung.
Ist die SRAM gleichzu setzten mit der XT?
An den Testbikes hatte ich bis jetzt mmer XT und damit war ich sehr zufrieden.

Und das 9er wiegt ja auch nur 12,5 kg. welche Bauteile machen das aus?

Danke schon mal


----------



## snoopy01 (16. Oktober 2012)

hat keiner eine Meinung dazu??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LotusElise (16. Oktober 2012)

Der größte Unterschied sind die teureren Fahrwerkskomponenten, also Gabel und Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Klar sind auch die Bremsen und Laufräder ein wenig besser am 9.0. Beide Schaltwerke sind gedämpft, d.h. bei den Schaltungskomponenten sehe ich den geringsten Unterschied. Der Gewichtsunterschied erscheint mir auch groß, aber hier und dort ein paar hundert Gramm ... ? Der Mehrpreis ist in meinen Augen jedenfalls vollauf gerechtfertigt.
Wenn die Farben für Dich keine Rolle spielen und Du mit den Lieferzeiten leben kannst, besteht also freie Auswahl.
Ich fahre selbst ein Slide 10.0 aus 2012 und kann Dir versprechen, dass Du den Kauf nicht bereuen wirst. Wenn Du Dir die 500 leisten kannst, nimm das 9.0, wenn Du ein Schnäppchen suchst, ist das 8.0 klasse.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Was hat das 9.0 denn für mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten am Fahrwerk?


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was hat das 9.0 denn für mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten am Fahrwerk?



Im Trailmodus kann man die Druckstufe noch dreifach einstellen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig im Kopf habe ... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Ach so...Davon hab ich gelesen. Ist mir aber nicht so wichtig. Fahre überwiegend im Descent oder Uphill Modus...


----------



## Alex476 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das was LotusElise anführt ist sicher alles richtig.
Aber wenn ich das richtig lese bist du auch Anfänger in Sachen biken?!
Da würde ICH mir auf jeden Fall die 500 EUR sparen!!
Das 8.0 bietet für "kleines" Geld alles was ein AM braucht, auspacken, einstellen, Spaß haben.
Tuningpotenzial ist sicher vorhanden aber für den Anfang brauchts definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## mcmoos (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die 500â¬ weh tun, wÃ¼rde ich auch klar zum 8.0 greifen. Allein 120g macht hier die Kassette als VerschleiÃteil aus. Zudem hast mit der XT Kurbel im Vergleich zur X.9 das haltbarere Teil. Und wenn in 2 Jahren alle Allmountain 650B sind hat man 2012/2013 nicht so viel Kohle rausgeschmissen.

Ich hab mir allerdings selber das 9.0 geholt und noch etwas gepimpt. Muss sagen ein geiles Bike allerdings wesentlich trÃ¤ger als mein XC 9.0.


----------



## pk1971 (17. Oktober 2012)

mcmoos schrieb:


> Wenn die 500â¬ weh tun, wÃ¼rde ich auch klar zum 8.0 greifen. Allein 120g macht hier die Kassette als VerschleiÃteil aus. Zudem hast mit der XT Kurbel im Vergleich zur X.9 das haltbarere Teil. Und wenn in 2 Jahren alle Allmountain 650B sind hat man 2012/2013 nicht so viel Kohle rausgeschmissen.
> 
> Ich hab mir allerdings selber das 9.0 geholt und noch etwas gepimpt. Muss sagen ein geiles Bike allerdings wesentlich trÃ¤ger als mein XC 9.0.



Ich Ã¼berlege auch ob ich das Slide 8 oder 9 bestelle.
Was hast Du genau gepimpt?
Wie sind die LaufrÃ¤der vom 8er? Ich kann darÃ¼ber im Netz nicht viel finden.
Die machen doch bestimmt auch viel Gewicht aus oder?
Eine slx Kasette habe ich sogar noch.
Die vielen EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten an Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer brauch ich glaub ich nicht. Die 3 Einstellungen reichen mir.
Wie ist der Unterschied der RX zur One Bremse??


----------



## pk1971 (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Schaltung x9 zu xt/slx ist doch ungefähr gleich zu setzten. Oder?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald mit meinem 8.0. die drei Einstellungen reichen mir voll. Eigentlich nutzt ich nur Uphill und Downhill...find ich sehr gut die Einstellungen. 
Bremse original reicht bis jetzt auch, hab aber noch keine richtig lange Abfahrt gehabt wo ich dauernd drauf war...
XT Ice Tec in 203mm ist aber schon unterwegs...
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, ist der fehlende Grip der Reifen. Die find ich echt nicht gut...

Was fahrt ihr für einen Druck?!?
Wären Muddy Marry oder Hans Dampf ein sinnvolles Upgrade in Sachen Grip? Soll jedoch noch Tourentauglich bleiben...

Ersten Sturz hat das Bike auch eben überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pk1971 (17. Oktober 2012)

Also machst Du nur andere Bremsscheiben drauf? Ist das unter einander kompatibel? Die RX soll ja so viel Geräusche machen. Hast Du das auch fest gestellt?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Sollten mit Adapter passen. 
Geräusche nur wenn sie nass sind oder ab und zu in Kurven. Bisher für mich nicht tragisch.


----------



## pk1971 (17. Oktober 2012)

Sorry wenn ich nochmal frage. Adapter brauchst Du nur weil die neuen 203 mm sind? richtig?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Jupp, so ist es. Sonst nur noch 6-Loch Scheibe.


----------



## mcmoos (17. Oktober 2012)

Hab am 9er The One gegen XTR Trail getauscht und X.9 Trigger gegen X.0

Ärglich ist das die X.9 Kurbel Spiel hat. 

Muss morgen nochmal schauen wie ich die wieder fest bekomm.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Wo liegt der Vorteil der X.9 gegenüber der X.0? Kenn mich mit Sram nicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmoos (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist eigentlich nur ein bisschen Gewicht und noch etwas knackiger(Schaltgeschwindigkeit).

Aber eigentlich kaum spürbar zum doppelten Preis.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Okay und x.9 ist vergleichbar mit XT oder XTR?


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2012)

pk1971 schrieb:


> Die Schaltung x9 zu xt/slx ist doch ungefähr gleich zu setzten. Oder?






S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Okay und x.9 ist vergleichbar mit XT oder XTR?



X.9 ist wie XT und X.0 ist wie XTR

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, hatte ich überlesen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte ich überlesen. Danke für die Info.



Wieso überlesen? Ich hab doch erst nach deiner Antwort geschrieben 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Das obere Zitat. Dachte das stand vorher schon irgendwo.


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Das obere Zitat. Dachte das stand vorher schon irgendwo.



Ja, das war ja aber mehr oder weniger die gleiche Frage und somit hab ich beide gleichzeitg beantwortet.
Jetzt aber wieder back2topic 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Gut, wie gesagt, bin mit meinem 8.0 als Änfänger sehr sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## walzer (17. Oktober 2012)

duc-748S schrieb:


> X.9 ist wie XT und X.0 ist wie XTR
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk




X.0 ist wie XT und die XX ist wie XTR

X.9 ist SLX


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2012)

walzer schrieb:


> X.0 ist wie XT und die XX ist wie XTR
> 
> X.9 ist SLX



Dann gibt es die Topgruppe also nur als 2fach oder irre ich mich damit?
Und was ist dann die XX1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Oktober 2012)

XX1 ist eine einfach Schaltung mit einer Elfer Kassette.


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> XX1 ist eine einfach Schaltung mit einer Elfer Kassette.



Ja, und die XX bedeutet doch einfach zweifach Schaltung mit Zehner Kassette, oder?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. Oktober 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für einen Druck?!?
> Wären Muddy Marry oder Hans Dampf ein sinnvolles Upgrade in Sachen Grip? Soll jedoch noch Tourentauglich bleiben...


Muddy Marry erscheint mir etwas übertrieben. Versuchs erstmal mit Druck anpassen (was hastn momentan drin?). Geh einfach mal soweit wie möglich runter, ohne dass der Reifen zu walken beginnt. Mit Schlauch dürfte so ca 1.6 bar möglich sein. 

Wenns das nich bringt, würde ich an deiner Stelle vorher mal den Fat Albert oder eben Hans Dampf testen, Muddy Marry is übertrieben


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Oktober 2012)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ja, und die XX bedeutet doch einfach zweifach Schaltung mit Zehner Kassette, oder?



Ist doch jetzt ein Widerspruch wenn XX1 einfach mit Elfer Kassette ist oder?
Die XXO kann man auch mit dreifach Kurbel fahren. Die Anzahl der X hat nicht mit der kettenblatt Anzahl zu tun.

Also Lissy Mary fahren zwei Freunde von mir ganz normal als Tourenreifen. Die sagen, dass Sie zwar was laut sind aber in Sachen Rollwiderstand keinen merkbaren Unterschied machen. Vom grip her natürlich sehr gut, vorallem im Schlamm.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema Muddy Mary hier noch der Artikel in unserem Blog:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/01/07/muddy-mary-sollte-es-sein/


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Oktober 2012)

Dachte der Hans Dampf ginge eher in Richtung Downhill und Muddy Marry in Richtung Freeride. Liege ich da falsch? Die haben ja beide sehr gut abgeschnitten. 

Mit 1.6bar meinst du die untere oder obere Grenze?


----------



## duc-748S (18. Oktober 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt ein Widerspruch wenn XX1 einfach mit Elfer Kassette ist oder?
> Die XXO kann man auch mit dreifach Kurbel fahren. Die Anzahl der X hat nicht mit der kettenblatt Anzahl zu tun.



Wieso Widerspruch? Ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch ...
Laut der SRAM-Seite gibt es keine XX0, sondern eben XX1, XX, X0, X9 etc.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn eine XX1 nur einfach ist mit Elfer Kassette kann es keine 2-fach mit zehner sein 

Okay mit der XX0 hatte ich ein X zuviel. Aber wie gesagt die kannst du alle bis auf die XX1 zweifach oder dreifach fahren. Die XX1 ist eine sondergruppe die speziell auf 1-fach ausgelegt ist.


----------



## duc-748S (18. Oktober 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Wenn eine XX1 nur einfach ist mit Elfer Kassette kann es keine 2-fach mit zehner sein
> 
> Okay mit der XX0 hatte ich ein X zuviel. Aber wie gesagt die kannst du alle bis auf die XX1 zweifach oder dreifach fahren. Die XX1 ist eine sondergruppe die speziell auf 1-fach ausgelegt ist.



Aber XX ist doch nicht das gleiche wie XX1?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Oktober 2012)

Das ist richtig. Wie oben schon geschrieben ist die XX1 eine spezielle 1-fach Gruppe.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (18. Oktober 2012)

Naja, für mich wäre die MM halt allein schon wegen dem Gewicht für den normalen Einsatz nix. Schließlich bieten Fat Albert und vermutlich auch Hans Dampf (den hab ich noch nicht getestet) im normalen Gelände ebenfalls genug Grip und sind je nach ausführung 100-200 gramm leichter pro Reifen. Von der MM Drahtversion brauch ich ja garnicht erst anzufangen..

Mit 1,6 bar ist die untere Grenze gemeint. Aber des musst testen, kommt auch auf deine Felge usw. an. Ich hab bei meinem FA vorn halt festgestellt, dass er bei 1,4...1,5 bar anfängt weg zu knicken, wenn er mit Schlauch gefahren wird.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Oktober 2012)

Okay danke für die Info!

MM Evolution 2013 wäre zu Hans Dampf Evo Snake Skin 2013 392g schwerer das Paar.


----------



## duc-748S (18. Oktober 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Wie oben schon geschrieben ist die XX1 eine spezielle 1-fach Gruppe.



Ich hab jetzt extra nochmal nachgeschaut: auf der SRAM-Seite finde ich bei XX nur eine zweifach Kurbel und keine dreifach.
Oder brauch ich ne Brille? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Oktober 2012)

Jut ich geb mich geschlagen


----------



## duc-748S (18. Oktober 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Jut ich geb mich geschlagen



Also ist die XX1 speziell einfach, die XX speziell zweifach, dann ist die X0 die Topgruppe und somit wäre die X9 mit XT gleichzusetzen.
Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max141111 (18. Oktober 2012)

Kein Denkfehler, X.9 entsprich grob XT und X.0 grob XTR, sieht man eigentlich auch ganz gut an den Preisen...


----------



## duc-748S (18. Oktober 2012)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Kein Denkfehler, X.9 entsprich grob XT und X.0 grob XTR, sieht man eigentlich auch ganz gut an den Preisen...



Danke, weil hier ja was anderes behauptet wurde ... 
Dann hatte ich also doch recht 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoopy01 (19. Oktober 2012)

Und was haltet Ihr von dem LR Satz Sun Ringle Demon/Inferno 15mm/X12
im 8.0 im Vergleich zum DT Swiss 1700 Spline im 9.0??
Hat der große Nachteile im Gewicht und Verarbeitung??


----------



## derStuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

das Slide 8 hat das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die einzigen Bauteile die wirklich mehr bringen ist der LRS und die Bremse. Allerdings ist der Aufpreis dafür happig. Die umfangreicheren Einstellmöglichkeiten es Fahrwerks bringen keinen Performancevorsprung !


----------



## Hillcruiser (19. Oktober 2012)

finde die Diskussion auch sehr interessant, da ich mir auch ein Bike mit mehr Federweg zulegen möchte, aber die tourentauglichkeit meines Nerve XC nicht verlieren möchte.
Schwanke daher auch zwischen dem 8.0 und 9.0 und bin für jede Entscheidungshilfe dankbar!


----------



## derStuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Hillcruiser,

Du mußt immer im Auge behalten, dass die Sitzposition stärkeren Einfluß auf den Votrieb hat als das Gewicht des Rades. Das heißt, dass ein Slide mit 12,2 Kg sich nicht wirklich schneller anfühlen wird als ein Slide mit 12,7 Kg. Auf der anderen Seite wird sich ein CC oder Marathon Fully mit 12,5 kg trotzdem agiler anfühlen als ein All Mountain mit 12,2 Kg.
Wenn dich Radon interessiert, wirf einen Blick auf das Skeen. Das Rad ist leicht und hat 115 mm Federweg, fährt sich aber bergauf wie ein Hardtail und bergab wie 130 mm Fully.


----------



## Hillcruiser (22. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> Hallo Hillcruiser,
> 
> Du mußt immer im Auge behalten, dass die Sitzposition stärkeren Einfluß auf den Votrieb hat als das Gewicht des Rades. Das heißt, dass ein Slide mit 12,2 Kg sich nicht wirklich schneller anfühlen wird als ein Slide mit 12,7 Kg. Auf der anderen Seite wird sich ein CC oder Marathon Fully mit 12,5 kg trotzdem agiler anfühlen als ein All Mountain mit 12,2 Kg.
> Wenn dich Radon interessiert, wirf einen Blick auf das Skeen. Das Rad ist leicht und hat 115 mm Federweg, fährt sich aber bergauf wie ein Hardtail und bergab wie 130 mm Fully.



Danke für deine Infos.
Mir geht es halt darum, dass ich mittlerweile in meinen Touren auch anspruchsvollere Trails einbaue, wo ich immer öfter mit dem Fahrwerk meines XC an die Grenzen komme und daher eher was AM-lastigeres suche.
Trotz allem steht bei mir die Tourentauglichkeit im Vordergrund, was z.B. ein Endurobike rausfallen läßt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Oktober 2012)

dann sind 150mm wohl das Maximum. hier gibts noch Bikes mit halbwegs akzeptablem Gewicht.

ich hatte ja vorher ein 100mm cube ams Ltd und das ist im Vergleich zum propain headline verdammt schnell im antritt. ich hatte das auch nicht geglaubt da die gewichte nicht weit auseinander liegen aber Geometrie und Dämpfer Abstimmung machen das cube sportlicher.

jetzt musst du abwägen ob du deine Prioritäten auf vortrieb oder auf die Abfahrt legst.


----------



## Granny (4. November 2012)

Interessanter Thread. Ich schwanke auch zwischen 8.0 und 9.0, allerdings sind noch ein paar Fragen offen:

1) Ist die Einstellbarkeit der Druckstufe im Trail-Modus wirklich der einzige Unterschied zwischen Gabel / Dämpfer beim 8.0 und beim 9.0?

2) Ist der "Climb-Modus" gleichzusetzen mit einem vollständigen Lockout (also brettharte Blockierung) oder gibt es da noch einen "Restfederweg"?

3) Kann man beim 8.0 / 9.0 den Lenker voll über das Oberrohr eindrehen, ohne dass der Bremshebel (bei normaler ergonimischer Einstellung) am Oberrohr kratzt? (So habe ich mir bei meinem alten Stevens nämlich bei einem Sturz mal Rahmen und Bremshebel ruiniert)

4) Funktionieren die Schalthebel bei Sram am 9.0 genauso wie bei Shimano (d.h. mit Daumen hoch- und mit Zeigefinger von hinten / Daumen von vorne runterschalten)? Würde mich ungern umgewöhnen...

5) Wird das 8.0 jetzt mit einer weißen oder mit einer schwarzen Gabel ausgeliefert?


Puh - vielen Fragen 
Vielen Dank schonmal

Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. November 2012)

> 4) Funktionieren die Schalthebel bei Sram am 9.0 genauso wie bei Shimano (d.h. mit Daumen hoch- und mit Zeigefinger von hinten / Daumen von vorne runterschalten)? Würde mich ungern umgewöhnen...



bei SRAM wird nur per Daumen geschaltet, jeweils rauf und runter...werde mich auch umgewöhnen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. November 2012)

Beim Climb Modus ist noch Restfederweg vorhanden. Ist nicht bretthart. 

Meine Gabel beim schwarzen 8.0 ist auch schwarz.


----------



## Granny (4. November 2012)

danke für die Antworten. ich interessiere mich eher für das grüne 8.0 und hab da im Forum gelesen, dass die Gabel entgegen den offiziellen Bildern bei Radon weiß sein soll... ?!?

das mit dem Lockout ist natürlich blöd. wenn schon lockout dann soll es auch völlig zu sein. grad auf langen Asphaltanstiegen macht es ja keinen Sinn, wenn sich der Hinterbau und die Gabel im Wiegetritt doch noch bewegen. na toll, da hat Fox offensichtlich wohl mal wieder zuviel des guten wegoptimiert...


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. November 2012)

> und hab da im Forum gelesen, dass die Gabel entgegen den offiziellen Bildern bei Radon weiß sein soll... ?!?



Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Weiß oder schwarz?


----------



## marc53844 (5. November 2012)

Ich stehe auch vor dem Kauf des Slide 8.0.
Einzig die Bremse stört mich etwas. 
Ich habe derzeit eine Formula RX an meinem Team. Quitscht gerne und hat bei meinem Kampfgewicht von über 100kg auch schon mal etwas gefadet. 

Nun habe ich gelesen das die neue Formula komplett überarbeitet wurde. Hat da schon jemand nen Test zu gelesen?
Überlegung steht nun komplett auf XT Bremse mit 203er Scheiben umzubauen/lassen oder einfach größere Scheiben auf die Formula zu packen. Umbauen lassen soll um 150 euro zusätzlich kosten. Das trübt das "Schnäppchengefühl" ein wenig. 

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Da ich auch in kompletter montur zu den 0,1 tonnern gehöre habe ich mich auch wegen der bremse für das 9.0 entschieden. Wollte nicht schon wieder die komplette bremsanlage umbauen wenn sie nicht reichen sollte.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. November 2012)

Also das CTD ist ja kein Lockout... Ich persönlich stelle da beim Wiegetritt kein großes Wippen hinten fest. Bin mit den Einstellungen des CTD sehr zufrieden, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.

Ich wiege mit Klamotten und so ca. 90-95 Kilo. Je nachdem was ich alles an habe. Hab bisher mit der Bremse keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Vorne auf 203er IceTech kostet ca. 70 Euro. Hinten gibts glaub keinen Adapter auf203er Scheibe für die RX Tune, oder?

Kann das 8.0 nur empfehlen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kann das 8.0 nur empfehlen.



Und das weiß mittlerweile jeder im Forum  (nicht bös gemeint)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. November 2012)

Tja, kriege die Werbung zwar nicht bezahlt von Radon, aber wenn man zufrieden ist, kann man das ja sagen 
Gibt ja auch genügend die immer wieder betonen wie schlecht etwas ist oder was man auf keinen Fall kaufen sollte


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Ist ja schön, dass du zufrieden. 

Hatte noch keine richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem 9.0. Aber ist mein zweites Radon und bisher alles ohne Probleme. Egal ob Bestellung oder kleine defekte am Bike. Okay ich wohne nicht weit von Bonn entfernt was auch viel erleichtert wenn man direkt in der Werkstatt vorbei fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (5. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also das CTD ist ja kein Lockout... Ich persönlich stelle da beim Wiegetritt kein großes Wippen hinten fest. Bin mit den Einstellungen des CTD sehr zufrieden, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.
> 
> Ich wiege mit Klamotten und so ca. 90-95 Kilo. Je nachdem was ich alles an habe. Hab bisher mit der Bremse keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Vorne auf 203er IceTech kostet ca. 70 Euro. Hinten gibts glaub keinen Adapter auf203er Scheibe für die RX Tune, oder?
> 
> Kann das 8.0 nur empfehlen.


 
Ich glaube mit unter 60 euro kommt man da hin. 
Welchen Adapter braucht man dann genau? Den von der XT? oder den von Formula?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. November 2012)

Den von Formula. Glaub aber für hinten gibts nur einen für 180er Scheiben, einen für hinten für 203er Scheiben und 6Loch AUfnahme hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2012)

Zur Info: Das Slide 8.0 kommt mit weißer Gabel. Das Bild auf der Webseite wird in den kommenden Tagen ausgetauscht. Sorry für die Verwirrung!


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. November 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Keks_nascher (11. November 2012)

Wie siehts bei dem 150 8.0 mit den Decals aus? Sind die unter Klarlack?


----------



## Granny (11. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Zur Info: Das Slide 8.0 kommt mit weißer Gabel. Das Bild auf der Webseite wird in den kommenden Tagen ausgetauscht. Sorry für die Verwirrung!



danke für die Info. weiss sieht auch besser aus, wie ich finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. November 2012)

@Radon Bikes
ist das ein Dämpfer mit normaler Kammer sprich kein HV ?
Fox Float CTD BV VX
Passt da ein Monarch RC3+ rein oder ist das bike überhapt für HV Dämpfer geeignet?
Sind vorne spacer verbaut?
Sprich um das ganze solte es notwendig sein um 10mm abzusenken?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## banane_2.0 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute hab heut mein Slide 150 9.0 bekommen. =)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Trinkflaschen / Flaschenhalter gemacht?

Mein Problem: hab das Bike in 16" und einen Radon Flaschenhalter montiert, aber leider passen meine 0,75l-Flasche nicht!

Gibt's ähnliche Probleme auch mit größeren Rahmen? Passt vielleicht eine 0,5l-Flasche?

@ Radon:
Was meint ihr dazu? Schließlich ist die Vorrichtung für nen Flaschenhalter vorhanden.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (16. Dezember 2012)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/mounty/mounty-flaschenhalter-side-cage.html,a4171

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/elite/elite-flaschenhalter-nane-side.html,a14781

Schau dir mal die links an. Sowas könnte passen. Zumindest an meinem Hardtail habe ich das dran, weil ich die gleichen Probleme hatte.


----------



## Sylan (16. Dezember 2012)

hallo banane, das gleiche problem hatte ich auch und wohl jeder mit einem 16" rahmen..
hab ein flaschenhalten von BBB verbaut.  man sollte auch darauf achten das ein einfedern hinten mit flaschen nichtmehr möglich ist. vielleicht liegt es auch nur am falschen halten den ich verbaut hab.. aber ich denke mir die abstände vom halte ist meist immer gleich.
schau mal bei meinen bildern 
und bei dem 
thema :slide14/150 2013  eintrag # 309  von mir.
das ganze ist eher schlecht gelöst von radon.

gruss sylan


----------



## -chiron- (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch das Slide 9.0 in 16" und hatte auch vor einen Flaschenhalter dran zu bauen. Mein Flaschenhalter hat nicht ganz gepasst wegen den Haltern für die Züge. Schlussendlich sah´s auch blöd aus, darum hab ich ihn weg gelassen und fahre lieber mit Trinkblase.


----------



## banane_2.0 (16. Dezember 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/mounty/mounty-flaschenhalter-side-cage.html,a4171
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/elite/elite-flaschenhalter-nane-side.html,a14781
> 
> Schau dir mal die links an. Sowas könnte passen. Zumindest an meinem Hardtail habe ich das dran, weil ich die gleichen Probleme hatte.



Hey Danke,  

Wieso bin ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen? Müsste so einen sogar noch im Keller haben. =)

@ Radon-Team:

Wie gesagt, eine Stellungnahme wäre schön. Kann ja sein ihr (und speziell Bodo) habt euch bei der Konstruktion des "Vorzeige-Bikes" was dabei gedacht. Bitte lasst uns wissen welche Lösung es gibt. Ich denke ein Bike, das für Touren ausgelegt ist sollte zu diesem Thema eine akzeptable Lösung bieten. Zumal die Vorrichtung für einen Flaschenhalter vorhanden ist!


----------



## QE2 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi kauf dir am besten einen Camelbak und juut.


----------



## banane_2.0 (17. Dezember 2012)

QE2 schrieb:


> Hi kauf dir am besten einen Camelbak und juut.


 
 

Danke für den Tipp.....wär' ich niiiiiiieee drauf gekommen 

Ne mal ehrlich: Es bleibt mir wohl nix Anderes übrig. Trotzdem frag ich mich was man sich am Zeichenbrett dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (17. Dezember 2012)

Zufällig jemand lust die Antriebe zu tauschen, sofern unbenutzt? Ich würde mir gern das 9.0 holen, mag aber kein SRAM und hätte gern die XT aus dem 8.0


----------



## -chiron- (17. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ob das so eine gute Idee ist....
Bin vorher auch nur XT gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich die SRAM nicht mehr hergeben wollte. Zumal der neue Rückschlagdäpfer beim Schaltwerk absolut super funktioniert und nicht nur zuschaltbar ist wie bei der XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne SRAM nur von meinem Kumpel und ich finde sie schaltet sich irgendwie schwerer als die shimano, kann auch an der Gewohnheit liegen, aber ich finde meine xt an den anderen Rädern angenehmer. Außerdem sind Werkzeuge und Ersatzteile voll auf Shimano abgestimmt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
für die 16" Slide 150 gibt es bei Problemen der Flaschenhaltermontage (abhängig vom Modell) einen Adpater, der kostenfrei über uns zu beziehen ist. Schickt uns bitte eine PM mit Eurer Adresse und wir schicken Euch den Adapter.
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## Sylan (17. Dezember 2012)

das ist doch mal eine gute nachricht. da kann ich mein distanzklötzchen wieder demontieren ;-)


----------



## banane_2.0 (17. Dezember 2012)

wonderbra 

so stell ich mir das vor.


----------



## ludwig3kids (18. Dezember 2012)

ich habe das grüne 8.0 und da ist die Gabel weiß


----------



## RadonRico (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi ihr lieben Slider. 
Kann mir jemand sagen Wie sich das Slide 9.0 so im Gelände schlägt und wo da eventuell die  grenzen sind?


----------



## rabidi (20. Dezember 2012)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Hi ihr lieben Slider.
> Kann mir jemand sagen Wie sich das Slide 9.0 so im Gelände schlägt und wo da eventuell die  grenzen sind?



Beim Fahrer!


----------



## -chiron- (20. Dezember 2012)

rabidi schrieb:


> Beim Fahrer!


  Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## RadonRico (20. Dezember 2012)

Okay danke. Dann mal noch etwas anderes im Frühjahr kommt das Slide als Enduro mit F34 Gabel und 160mm Federweg. Wäre dann also zwischen Slide und Swoop. Macht die 160er soviel Unterschied zur 150er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Dezember 2012)

Also ganz im Ernst. Wenn du vom Hardtail und bei Touren in der Ebene umsteigst, also nicht vor hast ins Hochalpine oder regelmäßig in den Bikepark zu gehen, dann reicht dir das Slide überall hin. Und nein, der Unterschied von 160 zu 150 ist nicht so hoch. Der größte Unterschied ist eine leicht veränderte Geometrie


----------



## RadonRico (20. Dezember 2012)

Gut. Der Grund der vielen Fragen ist das ich leider den ein oder anderen Sprung noch nicht so sauber ausführe und im Gelände mich eher wie ein Trail Fahrzeug bewege da es bei uns recht Sumpfig zugeht und viele Hindernisse da sind. Fazit ich benötige ein Robustes Gefährt mit ausreichen Hup und genügend Verspieltheit! Bin mit dem Hardtail bis her gut voran gekommen und werde es weiterhin nutzen doch ich will gerade im Gelände noch mehr rausholen können aber im Zweifels fall mal ne Tour mit den Jungs machen. Doch zumeist Fahre ich eher allein im beschriebene Gelände zwischen 20 und 30km das reicht dann meist aber auch.


----------



## -chiron- (20. Dezember 2012)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Gut. Der Grund der vielen Fragen ist das ich leider den ein oder anderen Sprung noch nicht so sauber ausführe und im Gelände mich eher wie ein Trail Fahrzeug bewege da es bei uns recht Sumpfig zugeht und viele Hindernisse da sind. Fazit ich benötige ein Robustes Gefährt mit ausreichen Hup und genügend Verspieltheit! Bin mit dem Hardtail bis her gut voran gekommen und werde es weiterhin nutzen doch ich will gerade im Gelände noch mehr rausholen können aber im Zweifels fall mal ne Tour mit den Jungs machen. Doch zumeist Fahre ich eher allein im beschriebene Gelände zwischen 20 und 30km das reicht dann meist aber auch.


 
Also an deiner Stelle wäre mir dann die Überlegung ob 150 oder 160mm Gabel erst mal zweitrangig. Mit nem Fully, egal wie viel Federweg, im Vergleich zum Hartail wirst du auf jeden Fall mehr raus holen können.


----------



## banane_2.0 (20. Dezember 2012)

-chiron- schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen.


 


Wie sagt man so schön? - Die Eierlegendewollmichsau?! 

Übrigens, hat jemand schon den Adapter von Radon bekommen und montiert?


----------



## banane_2.0 (20. Dezember 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Zufällig jemand lust die Antriebe zu tauschen, sofern unbenutzt? Ich würde mir gern das 9.0 holen, mag aber kein SRAM und hätte gern die XT aus dem 8.0


 

Ich hab mein 9.0 vor wenigen Tagen bekommen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Wahl des Schaltwerks ne Glaubensfrage ist, kann ich nur eins sagen: die SRAM schaltet sich einfach richtig geil!


----------



## RadonRico (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja da habt ihr wohl recht. 
Aber um noch nen kleinen drauf zusetzten. Wie schätzt ihr das Swoop so ein? Hab von anderen gehört das es sich sehr ähnlich wie das Slide fahren soll. (Natürlich mit Abstrichen aber denn noch ist es in der Auswahl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Die Abstriche dann aber nur beim Uphill.


----------



## -chiron- (20. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Die Abstriche dann aber nur beim Uphill.



Noch nicht mal das, wie ich finde. Hatte vorher ein CUBE AMS125 und das hat bei Uphill deutlich mehr gewippt als das Slide.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte Abstriche Uphill beim Swoop in Relation zum Slide.


----------



## RadonRico (20. Dezember 2012)

Okay jetzt muss mal blöd Fragen! Hast du beide schon Gefahren oder einfach sehr viel Erfahrung in Sachen Biken?  
Denn das Swoop scheint mir im Gelände nen Tick wendiger und verspielter zu sein. Und man soll es auch besser aufs Hinterrad bekommen.


----------



## RadonRico (20. Dezember 2012)

Zitat von Biker-04-1986:
----------------------------------------

Zufällig jemand lust die Antriebe zu tauschen, sofern unbenutzt? Ich würde mir gern das 9.0 holen, mag aber kein SRAM und hätte gern die XT aus dem 8.0  


Fahr die Sram erstmal. Hab die x9 an meinem HT und die ist echt geil will nichts anderes mehr!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das Swoop beim Testival nicht auf der Tour Gefahren. Jedoch mich mit einigen unterhalten. Die meinten halt Abstriche beim Uphill, Vorteile beim Downhill. 
Wendigkeit weiß ich nicht beim Swoop. Mein Slide ist wendig.


----------



## banane_2.0 (20. Dezember 2012)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Fahr die Sram erstmal. Hab die x9 an meinem HT und die ist echt geil will nichts anderes mehr!!!


 
bam!


----------



## RadonRico (20. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja nen Lotto Gewinn und ich nehme beide!!! 
Nein müsste mich echt langsam mal entscheiden. Wenn es denn nur nicht so schwer wäre.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Dezember 2012)

Fahr nach Bonn und schau Dir beide an. Oder überleg noch n halbes Jahr, bis die neuen Modelle angekündigt werden, dann kannst dir in nem halben Jahr überlegen, welches du evtl. von den neuen Modellen haben willst


----------



## RadonRico (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja da haste recht. Da ich im Dezember eh nicht mehr dazu komme werde ich einfach im Januar aus dem Bauch raus entscheide! Hauptsache ist das es nen Radon ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (21. Dezember 2012)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Zitat von Biker-04-1986:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Zufällig jemand lust die Antriebe zu tauschen, sofern unbenutzt? Ich würde mir gern das 9.0 holen, mag aber kein SRAM und hätte gern die XT aus dem 8.0
> ...



Und ich sage ich möchte kein SRAM, wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Sylan (22. Dezember 2012)

So der adapter für den flaschenhalter ist heute mit der post gekommen, werde ihn dann später mal montieren.

danke an radon

was ich aber nicht so gut finde ist, das man erst hier im forum schauen muß um diesen adapter zu bekommen, hätte mir gewünscht das radon ganz einfach jedem käufer von dem aktuellen slide mit einem 16" rahmen einen zuschickt, die adresse sind ja vorhanden.

dennoch danke das es so flux gegangen ist.

10minten später.......

hmmm, ich weis ja nicht, so ganz passt das ding nicht..der versatz ist doch etwas zuviel des guten wenn man ihn nach oben ausrichtet, die 500ml flasche geht jetzt nur noch mit würgen herraus. 
adapter nach unten ausgerichtet , da hängste am dämpfer.

da werde ich doch besser meine lösung weiter benutzen oder den adapter etwas modifizieren und noch ein päärchen löcher reinmachen.

oder aber er kommt ganz weg, trinken wird ja ehh überbewertet ;-)


was meint ihr zu eurem adapter, ihr 16 zöller?????

sylan


----------



## banane_2.0 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sylan schrieb:


> was meint ihr zu eurem adapter, ihr 16 zöller?????
> 
> sylan




hey sylan!

gleiches problem bei mir. die flasche geht nur mit großer mühe rein. während der fahrt bekomm ich die also nicht herausoperiert. ganz zu schweigen von ner 750ml-flasche. zudem drückt der ctd-hebel und der zugstufenregler meine flasche kaputt. 
 @radon:

Dankeschön für die schnelle lösung, war ein netter versuch. hilft aber leider nicht. 
für meinen neu erworbenen "radon"-flaschenhalter werde ich somit vom wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen.
wie wär's mit nem sponsoring für ne trinkblase? - wollt's einfach mal in raum werfen. wäre sicher ne elegante variante kunden für nen konktruktionsfehler zu entschädigen.


----------



## RadonRico (4. Januar 2013)

Hi bin gestern Abend auf einen Film vom Trek Remedy 9 gestoßen und der trifft schon ganz gut meine Fahr vorhaben. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das ein AM wirklich lange mit macht. Würde mir wenn das Slide 150 9.0 kaufen wollen.


----------



## madlj.mtb (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich selber habe mir das Slide 150 8.0 2013er geholt und werde es etwas pimpen, da ich kein SRAM haben möchte.

203er Scheiben drauf anderer Lenker und wenn ich ganz viel Lust verspüre bald andere Laufräder aber ansonsten reicht das 8.0 vollkommen für den ambitionierten AM Biker. Downhill Freaks wird es eh zu wenig Federweg haben


----------



## banane_2.0 (7. Januar 2013)

madlj.mtb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich selber habe mir das Slide 150 8.0 2013er geholt und werde es etwas pimpen, da ich kein SRAM haben möchte.


 
Hää?! am 8.0 ist doch eh kein SRAM dran?!


----------



## madlj.mtb (7. Januar 2013)

Ja und hier gehts ja darum 8.0 oder 9.0.

Bei mir ist es "nur" das 8.0 geworden weil ich kein SRAM haben möchte.
Glaubensfrage halt.


----------



## banane_2.0 (8. Januar 2013)

madlj.mtb schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es "nur" das 8.0 geworden weil ich kein SRAM haben möchte.


 
ach so. der satzbau hatte mich irgendwie irritiert. sorry.

schonmal mit sram gefahren? - frag deshalb, weil ich von mir selbst auch dachte ich wär ein shimano-fan, bis ich die X0 gefahren bin. jetzt nach ner weile mit dem 9.0 find ich die sram-trigger sogar viel angenehmer.
aber wie du sagst: glaubensfrage. (ich wurde bekehrt)


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Januar 2013)

hab auch das Slide in 16". 
Der Verkäufer hatte mir zu einem Elite Flaschenhalter (Cannibal) geraten, da hier die Flaschen seitlich rausgehen sollen.
Hab ihn also gekauft und angebaut... naja, klappt nicht. Flasche geht nicht raus während der Fahrt.
Fahre das Slide jetzt nur mit Rucksack/Trinkblase.

Kein Problem, aber den Flaschenhalter hab ich jetzt hier liegen... ärgerlich bei der "Beratung"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (8. Januar 2013)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Kein Problem, aber den Flaschenhalter hab ich jetzt hier liegen... ärgerlich bei der "Beratung"!!!



Hast du mal dazu einen Link oder ein Foto?


----------



## Hillcruiser (9. Januar 2013)

wovon willst du ein Bild?
Vom einzelnen Flaschenhalter oder von der Einbausituation?
Hab das Ding ja schon wieder ausgebaut...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Januar 2013)

Vom Flaschenhalter.

Wenn du ihn nicht brauchst, ich würde den evtl. nehmen, aber wenn dann schreib per PN


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Januar 2013)

WeiÃ wer wie viel des slide 8.0 in 22" wiegt und kÃ¶nnt ihr mir irgendwelche passenden laufrÃ¤der fÃ¼rs 8.0 so um 400â¬ empfehlen die besser und vorallem leichter sind als die werksseitig montierten


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Januar 2013)

Wären die hier zum beispiel geeignet:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a73969/m-1800-tl-laufradsatz-disc-15mm-x12.html

und kann man die auch mit schlauch fahren?
und sind die vergleichbar mit denen am 9.0, denn vom gewicht sind die oben genannten und die am 9.0 identisch und wieviel gewichtsersparnis bringt tubeless


----------



## McZappenduster (25. Januar 2013)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass mein 150 8.0 in 20" ohne Pedale und so wie es aus dem Karton kam 13.7kg gewogen hat 
Bei 22" musst du also noch ein paar Gramm drauflegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. März 2013)

Genau diese Frage beschäftigt mich auch .... 8.0 oder 9.0 ???


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. März 2013)

Definitiv 8.
Oder was mit RS statt Füchsen.
Da brauch man nur einzelne Teile tauschen um ne Top Gabel zu bekommen.


----------



## RadonRico (23. März 2013)

Ich habe das 9.0 und bin einfach begeistert. Werde es vielleicht nach dieser Saison auf 160mm umbauen aber dies werde ich dann im nächsten Winter entscheiden. Sofern der jetzige endlich mal geht!


----------



## aquanaut96 (23. März 2013)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch für das 9.0 entschieden wegen der besseren Federelementen und der leichteren Laufräder.
Fährt sich echt geil.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. März 2013)

Ganz genau, so ein AM braucht möglichst leichte Felgen.......


----------



## aquanaut96 (23. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ganz genau, so ein AM braucht möglichst leichte Felgen.......



Bisher sind die Felgen stabil genug, obwohl sie relativ leicht sind. Haben schon mehrere Sprünge und Drops mit 1,5m Höhe und harten Traileinsatz mitgemacht.
Außerdem sollten die Felgen meiner Meinung nach einen guten Kompromiss aus leicht und sabil bilden. Nur stabil ist auch quatsch. Ein AM ist ja kein Enduro.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. März 2013)

@aqua da hast du schon recht, aber sie sollten an nem AM, gerade für das Geld schon mal über den sonst üblichen 19mm Maulweite liegen.

Dazu würde ich noch drauf achten das die laufräder aus Teilen bestehen die man so gut wie überall bekommt.


----------



## aquanaut96 (23. März 2013)

Die 19mm Maulweite reichen eigentlich doch für Reifen bis 2,4". Was breiteres braucht man an nem AM eh nicht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. März 2013)

Naja 2.4 ist ja nicht gleich 2.4.

Und mit 19mm sind einige Reifen grenzwertig wenn man sie mit angemessenem Druck fahren will.

Hab die MKII ja auch auf 19mm felgen, das geht noch aber mit mehr breite geht auch weniger Drück und die Gefahr von snakebites sinkt rapide.

Ich finde es unverständlich das an doch relativ teuren AM keine oder kaum breitere Felgen verbaut werden.


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich finde es unverständlich das an doch relativ teuren AM keine oder kaum breitere Felgen verbaut werden.



Liegt halt daran das die Hersteller die Bikes meist recht leicht haben wollen.
Bei mir ist das mit niedrigen Drücken eh so ne Sache. Ich fahr die Nobby Nics an meinem Slide eh icht mit weniger wie 1,9 bar da ich in voller Montur eh fast 90 kg wiege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafp (15. Juni 2013)

Hi all,

ich stehe gerade auch vor der Frage Slide 8 oder 9 und finde die bisherigen Beiträge sehr bereichernd.
Ich hab im Moment noch ein Cube Hardtail, welches ich letztes Jahr auf ZTR Flow Felgen mit Milch umgerüstet habe und Hoops drinne. ( Ich bin super zufrieden damit )
Meine Frage ist: Habe ich mit der werksseitigen Bestückung des Slide 8 /9 150 qualitativ bessere Laufräder und kann ich die auch mit Notubes Milch fahren oder ist das eine andere Liga?
Danke für Hinweise


----------



## Markdierk (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn deine Flows gute Naben haben und gut eingespeicht sind, würde ich klar die Flows vorziehen. Zumal du einen neuen LRS (Neurad) dann noch ganz gut verkaufen kannst.
Grundsätzlich kannst du so gut wie jeden LRS mit Milch und eventuell Tape fahren. Die Montage und Nutzung wird auf den breiteren FLOWs jedoch einfacher sein


----------



## Heavenly (19. August 2013)

Slide 150 8.0 SE und 9.0 SE, sind gerade gut reduziert.
Fahrwerk ist ja bei beiden Modelle das selbe, mit der XT kann ich gut leben (SLX würde mir auch reichen) und die Formulabremse würde ich sowieso tauschen. 
Nur ich frage mich wo die 800g Mehrgewicht beim 8.0 herkommen?, vielleicht an den Laufrädern?

Weiß vielleicht einer, ob man die Decals bei den neuen Slide 150 mit Aceton entfernen kann?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33640658.69597.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. August 2013)

Die 800g Mehrgewicht kommen hauptsächlich von den Laufrädern. Am Hauptrahmen kann man die Decals mit Aceton entfernen, da eloxiert. Am Hinterbau würd ich das nicht probieren, da der lackiert ist.


----------



## Emtix (25. August 2013)

Hallo,

wurde wahrscheinlich schon irgendwo mal gefragt:

Passt der Rock Shox Monarch Plus in den Rahmen des Slide 150 (2013)

Danke


----------



## Emtix (26. August 2013)

Weiß keiner ob der Monarch Plus genug Platz hat beim einfedern?


----------



## Heavenly (26. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=604119

Jap der hat Platz, weil er im neuen Slide 150 E1 2014 auch verbaut ist und der Rahmen der selbe wie 2013 ist.


----------



## Emtix (26. August 2013)

Sauber! Danke für deine Antwort!


----------

